# Tossing Something as a Distraction to Pre-empt or Escape?



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 26, 2006)

Tossing Something as a Distraction to Pre-empt or Escape? I saw a video years ago where Bob Taylor demonstrated this and showed its effectiveness in some scenarios. Personally, after a short verbal altercation at a coffee shop with a person I felt was on Meth., I was prepared to toss my full coffee cup (no longer hot though) at him as a distraction and use that second to escape by the back door ("uty to Retreat" and common sense - Meth. users can be the most dangerous of drug abusers) if his threats turned into actions. They didn't and I left as soon as I could see him drive off and was certain I wasn't going to be ambushed in the parking lot. Thoughts on the idea of tossing something, anything at a perpetrator in order to buy a second of distraction in order to either escape or execute a pre-emptive strike (then escape, of course)?


----------



## Kensai (Aug 26, 2006)

Valid idea to me, although had the coffee have been hot, he would most likely have sued you anyway... :idunno: 

What about a list of things that could be used. I still like the idea of carrying a stone an inch or so across. That could be used to pretty nasty effect from 4 or 5 feet away.

1. Coffee.
2. Stone.
3. ...


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Tossing Something as a Distraction to Pre-empt or Escape? I saw a video years ago where Bob Taylor demonstrated this and showed its effectiveness in some scenarios. Personally, after a short verbal altercation at a coffee shop with a person I felt was on Meth., I was prepared to toss my full coffee cup (no longer hot though) at him as a distraction and use that second to escape by the back door ("uty to Retreat" and common sense - Meth. users can be the most dangerous of drug abusers) if his threats turned into actions. They didn't and I left as soon as I could see him drive off and was certain I wasn't going to be ambushed in the parking lot. Thoughts on the idea of tossing something, anything at a perpetrator in order to buy a second of distraction in order to either escape or execute a pre-emptive strike (then escape, of course)?


 
Tossing something certainly is a valid move IMHO.  A stone, cup of coffee, a handfull of change, would all be great tools to use.  As for being sued...chances are, we may get sued anyway.  I'll never quite understand the logic behind that one.  Minding our own business, punk wants to start trouble, we do our best to talk our way out of it, doesn't work, punk gets more aggressive, we defend ourselves and he sues us for hurting him.:idunno:   I wonder if the punk is thinking that we may sue him for injuries.


----------



## redfang (Aug 26, 2006)

In my younger days, I threw a drink in someones face once as a distraction. Worked like a charm. It let me put him (the primary aggressor) down quickly to concentrate on his buddies and vamoose.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2006)

It is an excellent tool and the distraction generally gives you some type of opportunity to escape, execute some controlling technique, etc.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 26, 2006)

_
1. Coffee.
2. Stone.
3. ..._

That's

1. Coffee
2. Stone
3. ?????
4. Profit

Oh, wait...that's for a different forum...


----------



## pstarr (Aug 26, 2006)

It's an excellent distration.  Coffee, change in your pocket, a cigarette (if you smoke...) - whatever.


----------



## Sam (Aug 26, 2006)

We are taught this. Another thing I have been taught is a distraction technique to throw someone off kilter. I was taught this for someone a few feet away with a knife. Take off your shoe, hold it in your rear hand, and yell, 

"See what I've got? And I've got another just like it!"
While they stare at you, perplexed, throw it at em and run like hell.


----------



## searcher (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been thinking about this since I first saw Jeff Speakman do it in Perfect Weapon.   It is a wonderful tactic and should be in everybody's toolbox.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 28, 2006)

Although we hate letting our money go so easily. If you are robbed at gun point at the ATM. You could toss the money up in the air. Chances are he'll go for the money while you escape.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 28, 2006)

akja said:
			
		

> Although we hate letting our money go so easily. If you are robbed at gun point at the ATM. You could toss the money up in the air. Chances are he'll go for the money while you escape.



Likewise, if someone tries to mug you, toss your purse or wallet behind the person; as s/he follows that, you can leave (preferably in the opposite direction).


----------



## fireman00 (Aug 28, 2006)

Spit or blow air in their eyes,flick you fingers into their eyes, toss dirt or ashes, a drink, coins, whatever distracts them for a second so that you can either attack or retreat.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 28, 2006)

OUr art has specific techniques for this.  Shuriken were for this purpose, (forget what you have seen in ninja movies) as were Metsubishi powders.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> OUr art has specific techniques for this. Shuriken were for this purpose, (forget what you have seen in ninja movies) as were Metsubishi powders.


 
Budo Taijutsu techniques are just fantastic in this area.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## redfang (Aug 29, 2006)

I like to try and projectile vomit at attackers.

That or I wet my pants and start screaming about the injustices of of a two party system.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 29, 2006)

redfang said:
			
		

> I like to try and projectile vomit at attackers.
> 
> *That or I wet my pants and start screaming about the injustices of of a two party system*.


 
That's enough to put anybody off!....


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 29, 2006)

redfang said:
			
		

> I like to try and projectile vomit at attackers.
> 
> That or I wet my pants and start screaming about the injustices of of a two party system.


Yeah, try giving him info on the Libertarian Party.  Most people will run from you if you do that.

Jeff


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 29, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Likewise, if someone tries to mug you, toss your purse or wallet behind the person; as s/he follows that, you can leave (preferably in the opposite direction).


If I had the wits at the moment I might try tossing the money from the wallet and keeping the wallet itself. But who knows what we think at that moment unless it really happens.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 29, 2006)

A few choice words can quell a situation as well. Its all about taking your opponent out of time. "Hi, I'm from Amway."


Sean


----------



## RichK (Aug 29, 2006)

Just about anything works, it is that temporary lapse that the brain is trying to figure out what is going on. Boxers use the jab as a distraction and to obscure the incoming punch.


----------



## searcher (Aug 30, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> A few choice words can quell a situation as well. Its all about taking your opponent out of time. "Hi, I'm from Amway."
> 
> 
> Sean


 
That would scare me to death.  :erg:


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 31, 2006)

Of course you could always manuever so that you are sitting next to a smaller person, and then just throw the smaller person at them...:lol2:


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> A few choice words can quell a situation as well. Its all about taking your opponent out of time. "Hi, I'm from Amway."
> 
> 
> Sean


 
I'd probably shoot them for saying Amway..


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 31, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> I'd probably shoot them for saying Amway..


Beware the word "Quick-Star" its Amway's new name. 
Sean


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> Beware the word "Quick-Star" its Amway's new name.
> Sean


 
Thnks for the information...I'd still shoot them...I mean empty the clip and do a combat reload and continue..


----------



## trevorama (Sep 2, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Another thing I have been taught is a distraction technique to throw someone off kilter. I was taught this for someone a few feet away with a knife. Take off your shoe, hold it in your rear hand, and yell,
> 
> "See what I've got? And I've got another just like it!"
> While they stare at you, perplexed, throw it at em and run like hell.


 
Pretty funny, but I don't know if it would work in reality. Some muggers might just run up and stab you, cuz they think you're going for a gun in an ankle holster. 

In tests done against trained police officers, a person with a knife up to 20 feet away could run up and inflict a mortal wound on the officer before the officer had time to react, pull their weapon and fire.

The best defense in this situation is a modicum of compliance... throw your wallet at them or behind them, keep your shoes on then use the all-powerful Reebok technique to get heck out of there.


----------



## Fu_Bag (Sep 2, 2006)

That's so wrong when you have to worry about being sued by the person who's trying to kill you. Next thing you know there'll be Ninja Throwing Marshmallows and Pink Fuzzy Bunny Slipper Nunchakus for self defense. I'd say that throwing my credit card out as a distraction might work if the person was more interested in money than in harming me.

Upon picking it up, they'd be overcome with enormous debt and fall weeping at my feet while begging me to take it back. After that, maybe they'd feel sorry for me and give me their day's loot out of pity. 

You never know.....


Fu Bag


----------



## thetruth (Sep 13, 2006)

If you are at a restaurant or somewhere similar then white pepper is great to throw in someones face/eyes.  Not only does it distract them it incapacitates them temporarily giving you plenty of time to use your runjitsu.   

I don't know what it is about America but I have never even heard of anyone in my time in martial arts who actually carry concealled weapons.  By anyone I mean fellow martial artists, not thugs. It seems a lot of people over there do.  I would not consider throwing a knife at someone as not only am i at risk of getting sued for doing it but if I miss I am giving him a weapon.  Seems silly to me

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Carol (Sep 13, 2006)

thetruth said:


> If you are at a restaurant or somewhere similar then white pepper is great to throw in someones face/eyes. Not only does it distract them it incapacitates them temporarily giving you plenty of time to use your runjitsu.
> 
> I don't know what it is about America but I have never even heard of anyone in my time in martial arts who actually carry concealled weapons. By anyone I mean fellow martial artists, not thugs. It seems a lot of people over there do. I would not consider throwing a knife at someone as not only am i at risk of getting sued for doing it but if I miss I am giving him a weapon. Seems silly to me
> 
> ...


 
Knives generally aren't thrown except in tournaments.

Many styles incorporate blade techniques in to their base program.  Filipion and Indonesian Martial Arts encompase a lot of blade work, and often the stick work is performed as if the sticks were blades.  The different types of knives play a very rich role in Southeast Asian culture...in an area where museums dedicated to a specific type of knife can be found.

The traditional Ninjutsu style of Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu incorporates both knife techniques and firearm techniques.  From what I have heard, Taijutsu instructs to treat every punch as if it were coming at you with a knife, and there are levels of training that require both partners to carry blades. 

One reason why it may not be as well known for martial artists to carry blades in other countries is the weapons laws.  Some parts of Europe have some very stiff laws in regards to packing a knife, and as a result there are many that are pretty tight lipped about it (yet somehow....comments about how "You're American, it's OK right?" were catch phrases for blades to magically appear when trying to cut through cabling pan-du-it or tye raps in the middle of server rooms.)  :rofl:

The flip side to that is, here on an MA board, MAists are going to talk about what they do.  There are a lot more people that pack knives and guns that are going to talk about what they pack...rather than the legions of folks that don't.  An MA thread on "I don't pack..." is like me saying "I don't do Qi Gong".  Its usually not very interesting to talk about oneself in that fashoin...and not very civil to talk about others in that fashion (in terms of what they don't do.)  

Interesting thoughts.  Excellent to hear your point of view :asian:


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 13, 2006)

You use whatever you have at your access.  If that means throwing coffee into someone's face, then so be it.  It that means spitting in your assailant's eye, then do it.  

As for methheads, I would like to point out, that such methods are probably not going to have any effect on them.  If they're jacked up on their drugs, then even OC / pepper spray might not even be felt by them.  

For that matter, even someone jacked up on adrenaline might be in a similar state of being.


----------

